# Grooming Tips and Equipment



## SunshineGldn (Dec 30, 2016)

The only thing I've done so far as grooming is to have the nails trimmed by a professional groomer (because I'm too wimpy to cut them myself) and have the fur on the feet trimmed. I'm having a hard time finding a local grooming professional who will do those two things together. Groomers will do the nails, but if you want anything else, they seem to want to package everything together as a bath and cut. I am now thinking about grooming her myself.

Right now, I don't think a lot of grooming is necessary because she's a field golden that is under 2 years old and is not spayed. I imagine I'll have to get more serious about grooming when she is eventually spayed. When I'm ready, I would like to show her in obedience so I would like to groom fairly close to breed standard.

I have a scissors set and a dremel (that I could use if I was brave, although I'll probably continue to have a pro do the nails). Do I need other equipment?

Do you have recommendations on a folding grooming table? Could I get away with a bargain table while I see if this is what I want to do?

Are there any recommended resources on learning how to cut her fur?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't use a table but here is a thread about them
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...oming/502474-what-look-when-buying-table.html

All I do is trim Rukie's paws and cut his nails weekly plus brushing. I trim a little with clippers and dremel a little to smooth them. It's not too hard. Use the search box for grooming tips. Someone posted a link to a video about grooming.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> When I'm ready, I would like to show her in obedience so I would like to groom fairly close to breed standard.


A friend of mine would get her field bred dog show groomed prior to showing in obedience - and always was falling over about how nice her dog looked (and she did look really nice). 

This show groom =

Bath
Blow dry
Trimming feet
Trimming ears
Trimming tail
Odds and ends - which may or may not have applied in this dog's case since she didn't have crazy amounts of fur.

To do all that, you need a table (doesn't need to be expensive - but think 24x36 for a golden retriever and pretty sure that ends up about $90-100 most cases, because you aren't just buying the table - but the arm and noose too.

You also need a decent dryer. Something between $120 and $200. 

A lot of dogs blow their coats post baths - because warm water loosens the hair (it's why using lukewarm is better, I know people who use cold - but I think that's a bit mean). Blow drying right after removes all that loosened coat.

Nooses which come with the cheaper tables - you can just toss. I would buy one of the rubber ones which have been made to be more comfortable around your dog's neck (vs just the shoestring noose that you get with cheaper arms).

7-8" straight shears - you want a nice brand intended for grooming dogs. They will stay sharp. <= If you are making more than 1 cut to trim a spot and hair is getting folded, your shears are too dull. For trimming ears and hocks.

6" curved or straight shears for feet. For trimming around foot.
6" cheap but sharp shears for feet for trimming bulk. Including trimming tail.
6-7" thinning shears with 42-46 teeth. For trimming odds and ends around ears and feet.
Stripping knife - Hauptner is cheapest, I believe on Amazon. 
Mars Stripper - if your dog gets a spay coat, this and thinning shears will be your best friends.

My Jacks got a very thick and long coat in old age - I used the combination of the mars stripping and thinning shears to trim his chest hair back and thin it out. 

Trimming nails is the basic and easiest thing to do. Just pick up the foot and hold it so you can see the ends of the nails. Take small nipping cuts at the end with clippers until you can get a glimpse of the "core" in the middle of the nail (but you haven't "hit" it). Even if you do nip the end of the quick, it's not the end of the world. 

*** Oh reason why groomers package a bath with grooming is because they do not want to trim dirty coat. Dirty coat dulls shears.


^^^ You can buy basics of all the above, but if your thinning shears and regular shears keep getting dull - getting them sharpened too often or replacing them too often means you end up paying the same amount as a more expensive pair. 

Personally speaking, even if I were not into showing my dogs - I still would get the above stuff. Makes life easier when you have dogs who go swimming and hiking frequently. Checking for ticks or just cleaning up burrs is easier if the dog is standing nicely on a table in front of you.


----------



## SunshineGldn (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you so much! I've researched tables and I now understand that it's important to spend more and get a sturdy table so that your dog will feel comfortable on it. I've also ordered the video on grooming. I think I'm on my way...


----------



## SunshineGldn (Dec 30, 2016)

Megora, thanks a million for your detailed post. This is truly one to keep and save!! Now I really do have all of the information needed to get started. I have the AEXYA scissors kit and a dremel, but not the strippers or a blow dryer or nail cutter. My dog is currently apprehensive about the blow dryer, but I'll keep working with it. And who knows, I may even get brave one day and try to groom nails. You also make a great point about having a table for checking for ticks, which is a great idea as I live in an area populated with ticks. Thanks so very much!!!!!!


----------

